# light&co2



## erictien16 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all! i am new member here looking for your help. I am setting up a plant discus tank and i have some ? about the lighting and the co2 , any help would be great . the ? is do i turn the co2 off at night at the same time as the light turned off , or i should leave it on ?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

it depends. I have yet to venture into Co2, but i'm soon going to get into diy co2, but from the hundreds of articles i've read about it, it's really not a big deal. If you're concerned about fish suffocation, you can always have an airstone from an air pump pump oxygen into the tank when the light goes off (i.e. have the air pump on a timer). Or, you can turn the co2 off, but im not exactly sure how that would work, no experience with pressurized co2


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

These two links should help you:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-polls/14588-how-do-you-diffuse-co2.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-polls/62030-co2-24-7-timed-lights.html


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I have my co2 on a half hour earlier schedule to my lights. 

As in, ON 9am co2, 9.30am lights and OFF 7pm co2, 7.30pm lights


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

my co2 is on 24/7


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Dielectric said:


> my co2 is on 24/7


I've run co2 24/7 for about 2 years. I just installed a solenoid about 2 weeks ago to shut off co2 at night. The co2 switches on with one pair of bulbs and a second pair of bulbs switch on later in the day. Still experimenting with the light timing though. Getting a little more GDA than I used to.

I'm not convinced yet of the solenoid being really useful. But, I never head an issue with gasping fish either. I guess it's a matter of how you balance it with flow and surface turbulence.

I'm having fun experimenting though.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

bosmahe1 said:


> I've run co2 24/7 for about 2 years. I just installed a solenoid about 2 weeks ago to shut off co2 at night. The co2 switches on with one pair of bulbs and a second pair of bulbs switch on later in the day. Still experimenting with the light timing though. Getting a little more GDA than I used to.
> 
> I'm not convinced yet of the solenoid being really useful. But, I never head an issue with gasping fish either. I guess it's a matter of how you balance it with flow and surface turbulence.
> 
> I'm having fun experimenting though.


I have a PH controller & solenoid, so i guess technically its not on 24/7, as it switches on & off throughout the day/night.

I have noticed it is on more at night due to an airstone timed with the lights going off. maybe i should try shutting the co2 off at night. The PH swing is what worries me though.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Dielectric said:


> I have a PH controller & solenoid, so i guess technically its not on 24/7, as it switches on & off throughout the day/night.
> 
> I have noticed it is on more at night due to an airstone timed with the lights going off. maybe i should try shutting the co2 off at night. The PH swing is what worries me though.


I have Cardinal Tetras, Hengels Rasboras and tons of Cherry Shrimp and they don't react to a PH change. I think GH changes or TDS would probably affect fish more. Since I don't have Discus, I don't know if they would be distressed.


----------

